# FAO: Mods / Not sure why posts are being queued for moderation?



## cetane2 (Jul 24, 2012)

Registered the other day under the username 'cetane', and all my posts are suddenly being queued for moderation. Problem is they're not being moderated, they're just being queued.

Not sure why they're being moderated as far as I can tell (being the delightfully observant chap I am), I haven't broken any rules. Also without the ability to PM or post, this is the only way I could enquire as to why.

Cheers!


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

It's because you're a newbie and it prevents people coming on solely to spam the site.


----------



## cetane2 (Jul 24, 2012)

GolfDelta said:


> It's because you're a newbie and it prevents people coming on solely to spam the site.


Some notification as to why would have been good, but fair enough.

Thanks for the answer.


----------

